# Logged in but seeing ads



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2017)

Has something changed/gone a bit wrong?

View attachment 385939


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-funding.227549/


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

Yuk!


----------



## NickNick (4 Dec 2017)

Yes it has, members are getting a banner add now:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-funding.227549/#post-5066185


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2017)

Apparently I wont be seeing them for quite a long time....


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-funding.227549/



Missed that, thanks.

Wish I'd not been totally brassic when the donation appeal was on.

Oh well.


----------



## Randomnerd (4 Dec 2017)

Sad to say bl***y ads will further deter me from logging in. Politics split-off was unnecessary; merchandising the forum will be unpopular; I'm unimpressed.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> Sad to say bl***y ads will further deter me from logging in. Politics split-off was unnecessary; merchandising the forum will be unpopular; I'm unimpressed.



The flat ones aren't too bad I suppose, depending on the colour palette, but the animated ones are really distracting.


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2017)

@AndyRM I'd inadvertently left the mobile overlay ads on - they are now disabled so you should only see a top and bottom banner ad going forwards.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (4 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Missed that, thanks.
> 
> Wish I'd not been totally brassic when the donation appeal was on.
> 
> Oh well.


Same here, been skint for months now.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Dec 2017)

Hi @Shaun 



Your post said:


> _PS. Anyone who contributed to the recent funding drive will not see the ads for quite a long time_




_How do you know who those people are?_


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Hi @Shaun
> 
> 
> 
> _How do you know who those people are?_


Donations weren't anonymous. You could opt to keep your name private from the other users, but Shaun knew who was contributing.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Donations weren't anonymous. You could opt to keep your name private from the other users, but Shaun knew who was contributing.


I see


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2017)

Shaun said:


> @AndyRM I'd inadvertently left the mobile overlay ads on - they are now disabled so you should only see a top and bottom banner ad going forwards.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Ah, thank you, that's much appreciated!


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2017)

Yes, something's gone wrong. Your browser settings aren't secure enough to block malvertising like https://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/news/banking-trojan-found-on-adsense/


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Dec 2017)

It's not earth shattering. I've gladly put CC on the permitted list in Adblock Plus, as I have with Spiceworks which is the hangout for my IT flunky alter ego.
I'm happy with a few banner ads. The ones I detest are autoplay videos and centre screen popups, which I hope aren't in our future.


----------



## Rooster1 (4 Dec 2017)

It's OK, I am seeing ads to things I already bought so no issue.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2017)

Since the mechanism exists to not show the adverts to those of use who contributed, why not simply give us the option to buy an annual membership to disable the ads if we would like to? 

Lots of apps work that way these days. I have some on my phone that I paid for because I like them but don't like the ads. There are other apps that don't show ads very often so I tolerate the ads and don't pay.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2017)

I feel cheated, just because I paid 50p why can't I see the ads? I like ads. Especially at this time of year...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> I feel cheated, just because I paid 50p why can't I see the ads? I like ads. Especially at this time of year...


I have been trying to find other sites for you that feature them. No luck so far, but if I track any down I will report back to you!


----------



## winjim (5 Dec 2017)

I know CycleChat is short of cash but having an invitation to “date Arab girls” at top of the forum?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Dec 2017)

winjim said:


> I know CycleChat is short of cash but having an invitation to “date Arab girls” at top of the forum?


Linked to your search history?


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2017)

winjim said:


> I know CycleChat is short of cash but having an invitation to “date Arab girls” at top of the forum?


Brazillian Bride sale last night.


Marmion said:


> Linked to your search history?


This site.


----------



## winjim (5 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> Linked to your search history?


Yes, that's the joke.


----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2017)

They've had the same ads on another bike related site I frequent, for some time now

I don't have a problem with them. I do find some of the claims they are linked to your search history hard to believe though

For example - I currently have one at the bottom of this page for "UK Immigration Services"

Now I know for a fact I haven't ever searched for that


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Dec 2017)

Threevok said:


> For example - I currently have one at the bottom of this page for "UK Immigration Services"
> 
> Now I know for a fact I haven't ever searched for that



Maybe they've searched for you!


----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Maybe they've searched for you!


----------



## jefmcg (5 Dec 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Maybe they've searched for you!


Yeah, what sort of name is Threevok? Sounds foreign. Let's have another look at your passport.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2017)

I don't mind seeing banner ads for products about which I have zero interest.


----------



## Rapples (5 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> I feel cheated, just because I paid 50p why can't I see the ads? I like ads. Especially at this time of year...


Here's what you're missing


----------



## gavgav (9 Dec 2017)

I’m not a fan of adverts, but can sort of understand why they’ve been introduced. What I will say, however, is that if I get the same experience as I have with the Westmorland Gazette website, where the adverts have made it snail paced to the point of unusable, then it will be the end of CC for me. Hoping that won’t be the case, as seems ok at the moment.


----------



## Freds Dad (9 Dec 2017)

I missed the the thread about contributing to the running of the site. Can I still contribute and stop seeing adverts as it will probably be cheaper than clicking the ads?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Dec 2017)

gavgav said:


> I’m not a fan of adverts, but can sort of understand why they’ve been introduced. What I will say, however, is that if I get the same experience as I have with the Westmorland Gazette website, where the adverts have made it snail paced to the point of unusable, then it will be the end of CC for me. Hoping that won’t be the case, as seems ok at the moment.



I've installed an ad blocker and everything's back to how I liked it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> I missed the the thread about contributing to the running of the site. Can I still contribute and stop seeing adverts as it will probably be cheaper than clicking the ads?


You can use my contribution if I can have the ads


----------



## srw (20 Jul 2018)

I see that the previous relatively discreet text-only ads have been joined by a fark-off huge half-screen pictorial display ad with moving images between the forum and the useful buttons at the bottom. Very distracting, and disappointing for a forum which not that long ago was promising an ad-free experience.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2018)

srw said:


> I see that the previous relatively discreet text-only ads have been joined by a fark-off huge half-screen pictorial display ad with moving images between the forum and the useful buttons at the bottom. Very distracting, and disappointing for a forum which not that long ago was promising an ad-free experience.



I'll let Shaun know about this. Thanks for flagging it up.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jul 2018)

I'm seeing them too, here's what it looks like:


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I'm seeing them too, here's what it looks like:
> 
> View attachment 420230



Ok thanks - I'll append this to the report.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2018)

Back to the regular sized ones, thanks @Shaun, and @SpokeyDokey for flagging it.


----------

